# Connection bluetooth



## Christophe31 (12 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
Je n'arrive pas à connecter mon iPad et mon iPhone en bluetooth, quelqu'un peux-t-il m'aider ?

Ipad 32Go wifi OS3.2 JB
Iphone 3GS 16Go OS3.1.2 JB


----------



## ikeke (12 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

si ma mémoire est bonne ce n'est pas possible, Apple ayant mis des restrictions sur les fonctionnalités Wifi.


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Juin 2010)

Il existe une solution sur iPad (jb) c'est iBluever mais impossible de la faire fonctionner...


----------



## ZePoupi (14 Juin 2010)

Si c'est pour échanger des images entre ton iPhone et ton iPad, il existe une appli: PhotoShare qui le fait très bien. 

Mais si tu souhaites faire autre chose, alors en effet... il n'y a pas grand chose...


----------

